# Is my female guppy pregnant?



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a pair of male and female guppy for the past one month. They have always been together.

As I am new to fish keeping, I can't determine whether my female guppy is pregnant or not. She has a gravid spot.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah she's prego, but she still has another week and a half to two weeks until birth likely. Sometimes it's hard to tell if they're well-fed, one of my females is constantly fat because she's a hog. Even when she's not pregnant, she looks pregnant lol.


----------



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks!! Actually she eats quite a lot...almost leaves none for the male!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Your guppie is gorgeous! My guppies colors are pretty plain. The three on the bottom are my guppies. Top are my bettas.


----------



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

If pregnant, is it OK to keep the male along with her or should I isolate? She keeps chasing the male...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, you can keep them together. She'll constantly have babies every month but if you don't mind that, then keep them together. Females tend to be a little more aggressive than males, especially when going to give birth soon; they bump up their aggression lol, hormones and all. But likely, unless you find her giving birth that day, the other fish will eat the fry. If you want to save the fry, then you'll have to separate her when she get's closer to giving birth and use a breeder box to catch the fry. Do not keep her in the breeder box longer than a day, this really stresses her out which can lead to other problems.


----------



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

Okie . She's so aggressive , I thought that she might kill the male!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

She probably thinking "Why did you get me pregnant!" XD


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

She's pretty. 
I wish you luck with her and the babies


----------



## Pranavthegreat (Jun 7, 2015)

Thnx..


----------

